# Golden Gate Park Oogles (gotta love em)



## Meg (Apr 11, 2014)

So Me and my boyfriend went on this date to San Francisco a few weekends ago. We started off by getting off at Embarcadero and going to the farmers market. Right in front of the Bart station, there was this dog adoption center, and me being the huge dog/animal lover I am, had to stop and love up on the puppies. Well I started talking to the volunteers about my depression and how my doctor has been trying all these meds on me, and that she told me that owning a dog and excursive is the best cure. They let me hold all the dogs and gave me this huge bag of FREE homemade dog treats. Super sweet people! (click on those words to go to their facebook) The rest of the day we wonder around the farmers market and ate this crappy, but organic pizza. After that, we got one of those tourist bike rides (where you sit in this contraption and they pull you) like straight rich white people. They took us to Pier 39 and we explored in the shops like crazies. I bought three hats from "Krazy Kaps" and he bought me a pocket knife for protection. (Scared my parents with it when I showed them which is cool) After that we got another bike ride to this bus stop that would take us all the way from the Bart stop to the front of the Park. We get out cause we were gonna meet my friends out there for dinner. While we're waiting there we decide to buy some weed to smoke while we wait. Fortunately we didn't have to walk far. There was a bunch of oogles sitting in the tunnel (which I wouldn't suggest doing since that's an easy way to get caught.) All I had to do is walk up to one of them and say "weed?" and they pointed me to the guy in the group that was selling. Right after we bought our weed we were stopped by this really cool and friendly guy who's name I don't remember and I'm terrible with names I'm sorry! He wanted to smoke with us, but he didn't want us to use our weed, so he used his. The whole time we were smoking he had this random rotation that had no pattern and the only purpose was to get us the most high. He did this with like 3 bowls. His excuse was that he did too much acid the day before and was still lightly tripping. I felt hella bad he was giving us most of his weed so I gave him my almost full pack because I'm trying to quit cigarettes anyways (and succeeding at it.) After making a lot of conversation and trying my hardest to focus on what we were talking about, I found him to be a really cool dude, so I gave him the dog treats I scored before we left. He was super thankful and gave us a hug and invited us to Rainbow fest. I could tell he was trying his hardest to give me directions that made sense, but I just nodded my head knowing I'd forget it either way and look it up later. My boyfriend joked around about how he probably wanted the D after we left. (If you havent heard that expression, D stands for dick.) He was probably the highlight of my day. I love people like him!


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 11, 2014)

I was amazed at how many people in Frisco just yell out to you in passing "green bud!" and "mushrooms!" "kush!" 

Some guy offered me mushrooms but I looked him in the face and the whites of his eyes were brown and bloody in the corners so I politely declined..


----------



## Traveler (Apr 11, 2014)

Meg, I love reading your stories! Please though, paragraph it


----------



## urchin (Apr 11, 2014)

I usually get asked if I have weed there, especially by elderly white people. It's never cool, cute, or fun.


----------



## Meg (Apr 11, 2014)

Traveler said:


> Meg, I love reading your stories! Please though, paragraph it


Haha! Sorry I get carried away.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 11, 2014)

urchin said:


> I usually get asked if I have weed there, especially by elderly white people. It's never cool, cute, or fun.


Yeah, strangers ask me where they can get drugs all the times. I guess I look like the type of person who would help a random stranger get an illegal substance. I just say that I don't know and move on.


----------



## slimJack (Apr 11, 2014)

MolotovMocktail said:


> Yeah, I guess I look like the type of person who would help a random stranger get an illegal substance. .


 that's funny for some r4ason


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 11, 2014)

slimJack said:


> that's funny for some r4ason


I know, but that's exactly what they're saying. They're not asking for bus directions or a dinner recommendation. They're essentially saying "Hey, you look like a sketchy dude who would risk getting arrested for helping a complete stranger break the law." It's not exactly flattering.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 11, 2014)

Traveler said:


> Meg, I love reading your stories! Please though, paragraph it



dear god, yes, please use the return key every once in a while.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 16, 2014)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I guess I look like the type of person who would help a random stranger get an illegal substance. I just say that I don't know and move on.



Never gonna make money that way...


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2014)

Beegod Santana said:


> Never gonna make money that way...



Next level pimpin'


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2014)

I really don't see what's wrong with asking random people where the hookup is. We're all human, we all wanna get lit in our own way.


----------



## TRay G (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been in Frisco for like a week and some dude I was playin music with dosed me and then gave me some good oil lol. Haight and ashbury is pretty sick


----------



## urchin (Apr 17, 2014)

Beegod Santana said:


> Never gonna make money that way...



Staying out of jail > money.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 18, 2014)

Jokes...


----------

